# mid michigan meet and greet



## Morbid Mike (May 10, 2010)

there is a group of mich haunters called the mid michigan united haunters association ...they are looking to have a get together in St.Johns mich if anyone is interested post here and I will get more info I believe it will be in August this year looking foward to seeing Mich haunters I know Stolloween will be there ...they want people to bring their phots to share !!!! I'll update as I find out more Thanx Mike


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Mmmmmm.... we border Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan.. would be about a 4 hour drive... let me know when you get more info!!!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, that's less than an hour from me. I usually just throw a halloween party, so not technically a "haunter" but could be fun to attend anyway. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds good. Would like to see more info on this.

We're setup in Dryden, would like to show off what we have for this year.


----------



## Morbid Mike (May 10, 2010)

the date for it is aug 21 1pm till ........ it will be in a hall /confrence center once I get the rest of the info I will PM you guys


----------



## Morbid Mike (May 10, 2010)

fountain hall 4041 s us27 st Johns Mich 48879 .....1 pm till?? aug 21st hope to see you guys!!!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Mike, so... Do you know what is going to take place at the meet? You mentioned bringing photos to share. Is there any formal portion or....?


----------



## Morbid Mike (May 10, 2010)

this one is just a meet and greet there trying to feel out the crowd to see if people are interested in a make and take .......the pics are for people to get familiar with your work...there is going to 1 well know prop builder there Stolloween hes a great papier machier has a very cool web site


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Very cool. Oh, a make and take would be awesome. I'd definitely go to that too!


----------



## The-Haunter (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello all ... New to this forum. I'm the one who started putting together this group just letting all know that there is another meeting of mmuha this Saturday at noon at the same place. Would love to see some new people


----------



## The-Haunter (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry to post then retract but says Meeting has been postponed


----------



## The-Haunter (Dec 5, 2009)

We are doing a meeting sat at 115 west walker st downtown st johns at the storefront under the W.E.D sign. Bring props pictures videos etc. we will be looking for volenteers to do make and takes to fill up the year. Hope to see y'all


----------



## The-Haunter (Dec 5, 2009)

Oops sorry starts at noon


----------

